# My Horses



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have never posted my horses so here goes!








Magics Colors of Lace SSH/TWH








Miss Dixie Ritz. TWH








Rhadiant Bey. Half-Arab








Rhepentance Bey. Half-Arab








Hy Five Rhiot. Saddlebred








Ritz Good as Gold. TWH


Please post your horse photos !!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Gorgeous! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

nice looking!! Love the spotted ASB and half Arabs - are they ASB crosses?

Lee


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Kind of Lee, the dam was out of a TWH mare by a Saddlebred/Morgan stallion, she was also the dam of the Spotted Saddlebred, it was a unique set of genes and all my horsie friends questioned me for doing it, but all 3 of these foals were halter and performance champions at Class A and Regional Championships, here's the Halter pictures 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous horses, thanks so much for sharing them with us. :wub:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have no horses, but I'd convert my 12x12 shed into a barn stall and my front yard into a paddock for that first one. 

I always wanted to own a morgan, but now, I know that it will take a long time for me to heal if I fall off, so owning and riding horses is probably something I won't ever do.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol Sue, that first one is my trail horse and as laid back as can be, I'm no spring chick and no what you mean about falling, I used to exercise race horses but now only ride my gaited horses on the trails, though I like them with get up and go, your never too old to live a dream, there are lots of kid gentle riding horses out there, I can't recommend the gaited breeds enough, they're comfortable and sane.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

LARHAGE said:


> Lol Sue, that first one is my trail horse and as laid back as can be, I'm no spring chick and no what you mean about falling, I used to exercise race horses but now only ride my gaited horses on the trails, though I like them with get up and go, your never too old to live a dream, there are lots of kid gentle riding horses out there, I can't recommend the gaited breeds enough, they're comfortable and sane.


I remember as a kid the crazy stuff I would do on horseback. But now, the older I get the harder the ground seems. I have also found myself dialing back quite a bit. I used to love a horse with "get up and go" now I want a horse with "wait, were we going somewhere?" 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooooo beautiful!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

well I started out with an appy mare whose dam was half TB and whose sire was obviously mostly Arab, but app crossed - American Remount was on the pedigree, so he was at least part Arab...bred her to a TB who was by Graustark and from Bold Ruler's full sister - then took that mare to a Selle Francais and to Spectacular Bid, who won the Kentucky Derby and Preakness...finally got my gray TB at the end and she was evil and nasty! LOL LOL The Selle francais cross is awesome - has evented at the Ky Horse Park and been in top 3 a couple of times....I - of course!!! - cannot ride any more....    But have always been a horseman of multi breed interests....TBs, Arabs and anything that can jump!

Lee


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

so beautiful...I am coveting just a little bit...


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Interesting Lee!! I too took a few generations to achieve my goal, it wasn't as easy as just breeding the common Arab crosses for me, I wanted a certain look but more than anything I wanted the TWH rear end with their superb " collection" I started by leasing a super typy TWH mare that was square moving and crossed her to this Saddlebred/Morgan stallion:









The result was a solid black ( I wanted Pinto . ) filly that was my dream come true, 4 foals and 3 Champions, the 4th the prettiest but not shown, here is that grand mare:








I about went into a dark hole when she died at 24, she started everything for me and I will never be able to replace her, though I still have the Half-Arab mares, she was my once in a lifetime horse, she hated showing and I promised if she won one class she would be retired, she promptly won a 27 horse class in hunter under saddle beating TB's and Warmbloods as well as QH's and Arabs, the judge couldn't believe her pedigree and said she was just a moving machine, she had sooo much drive off her hocks that gave her such a fancy front end, I could switch tack and she could go 3 gaited English Pleasure in the Saddle Seat Division, I still miss her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

beautiful horses.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

some seriously beautiful horses you have there, all of them! now about your avatar, that is one beautiful dog you have there. I cant remember you posting any pictures of him (hint, hint) lol


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

@ LARHAGE, first of all, beautiful horses!!! 

But, the reason I am posting is that I think it is really cool that someone who has a littermate of the pup you took in several years ago just posted on an old thread titled "New Addition." As I wasn't a member at that time, it did pique my curiosity about any updates you might have about the pup! I bet the person with the littermate would love it!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Love your pictures! I am partial to the Arabians, myself. Of course, that wouldn't have anything to do with the bay handsomeness that is my gelding, right?!

I rode my first gaited horse last year and I can see what all the fuss is about! smooth didn't even begin to describe it. I was so impressed with that TWH that I seriously thought about buying him. Sweet, gentle and very easy to be around.
Sheilah


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My nieces got to do a week-long horse camp this past week. They mucked out the stalls every day, and learned how to groom the horses and tack and they did riding every day. I find myself living through them. They are loving this summer. My sister has them signed up for so much stuff that she says they will be relieved when school starts so they can rest. 

This week they did horses in the morning for four hours, and then math monkey in the afternoons, and then other stuff in the evenings. 

But my sister is planning on them continuing with the horse stuff during the school year if she can work it in.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Love horses! My dream is to someday own a few acres, barn, and a couple horses. Rode a lot growing up.


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Beautiful horses! My horses do not have the pedigree that yours do, but we love 'em and think they are beautiful. Good to see horse lovers here too!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful horses-all of them-love the colt pic-hope people post more horse pics


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

Lovely. I especially covet your "Bey" line crosses!

Here's "my"girl. I lease her, but we've had a working relationship for the last three years. "Keys to my Heart", aka "Keyka" a TB/Hanoverian cross. ISR registered.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

beautiful horse-love the name


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

My parents originally got her from an auction we went to about month before my 14h birthday. She was my present. A 14.3hh rosegreymare named Willow, they said she was around 2-3yr. She was just broke with about 60 days of training. I have been riding since I was 3 years old. Lessons and a lot on my own. I was thrilled to have her. (as the vet guestimated more around 2). She presented me with a ton of challenges along the almost 10 years I've had her but she has taught me so much. She is a solid girl now at around 11 yrs old, a hot arabxperchercon who stands a perfect 15'3hh. I usually just go on long hacks with her...Lots of roads that aren't too busy. She does enjoy jumping as do I but don't get to do it as much as I'd like. Anyways here she is 

This was Willow back in May 2005 




To her now

Last October






This spring
http://s24.photobucket.com/user/Willowisthebest/media/4a14a917-6dac-4f42-a5d1-94ad4e0c5fb5.jpg.html


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Great pics!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Willow looks like a totally different horse than from when you bought her beautiful


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous horses! They, as well as dogs, are the loves of my life. I have never lived anywhere I could keep them growing up so I bought my first horse with my college money! hehe Boy was my dad mad! I've had at least one horse ever since and at one time had as many as three. I had to board them. I never met a rich man to buy me a place in the country. LOL


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I knew Lipazans were born dark and then whiten up, but I did not realize other breeds change that much. Wow.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

Interesting and fun horse color genetics fact: The gray gene is dominant. 

Grays are born with a "normal" color coat, either black, bay, or chestnut. Take, for example, the beautiful Willow upthread. She was "rosegrey" at 2-3 years old because she was born with a bay coat that grayed out over time. Some grey faster than others. 

My friend has a bay Egyptian Arabian mare who she bred to a homozygous grey stallion (4 times in all). Out of her 4 foals, 1 was born black, 1 chestnut, and 2 bay. They will all look like Dad by the time they are 6 or so.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Pretty horses everyone! Seeing all of them makes me really really miss riding. I had to stop for a while when Z was a sickly puppy. Too much money and time going towards her.... it just wasn't fair to the horses. Anyway.... I'll share the ones I've had over the last 20 years.. Some leased, some owned.


Peppy, QH mare. Western/English Pleasure, Trail, and Reining.









In High School, I helped a good friend of mine rescue a TB/TWH cross gelding named Bailey. He was an amazing horse. Hunter Jumper.

























Tux, QH gelding. Hunter jumper.

























Czar, Quarab (QH/Arab cross). Eventing pony.

































And McGraw, the OTTB I had when Zira came around. Extremely hot headed horse. Loved him to death though. Psycho Eventing horse.


























Lots of great memories with all of them, and the million others I worked with and trained. One day soon, I'll be getting back in the saddle.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Here are some of my Friesians.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> Here are some of my Friesians.


Wow.... to die for! That's my dream horse. Some day I'll have one...

Absolutely stunning horses!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

sunsets said:


> Interesting and fun horse color genetics fact: The gray gene is dominant.
> 
> Grays are born with a "normal" color coat, either black, bay, or chestnut. Take, for example, the beautiful Willow upthread. She was "rosegrey" at 2-3 years old because she was born with a bay coat that grayed out over time. Some grey faster than others.
> .


Thanks Sunsets! Was just going to comment on that!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh wow, everyone!!! BEAUTIFUL horses!!!

Here's our herd:

Fat Pony (Roxy)


Conner (KWPN - Thatcher x Darwin)


Fendi (Hanoverian - Florencio x Don Bosco)


Fire & Ice (Hanoverian - Florencio x Hohenstein) in foal to Rotspon 


Quinelise (Oldenburg - Quaterback x Weyden)


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, beautiful horses everyone!

I currently don't own any horses right now, but here were my babies!

Spud - Arabian - RIP









The last time I saw him. He was 23 here. 









Shania - Arabian Paint Cross

















Jade - Saddlebred Paint Cross ( Half Sisters to Shania ) - I trained her then sold her.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh wow thank you alll for posting . Im loving this and its a great Monday escape. Ive read about Friesians over the years but seeing the pictures mademe realize just how beautiful they are! Laharge you horses are beauiful and I love the paint in your picture. I realize that is the wrong descriptor but a painted pony was my dream horse from age 4 to 10. Then I met a thouroughbred that was black and switched to reading Black Beauty and the Black Stallion. I have some land now but not sure how I would handle a fall so I live vicaiously through you guys and other folks who have horses and visit our local fair where I eat fair and pet every horse I can. I hope you all keep posting as it feeds my fantasy of riding a steeple chase or just riding period.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Jaders, your Spud looked like my Noodle! Right down to the star! I think your Spud might be more typey than Noodle, though. Here is a photo of Noodle to compare.

Sheilah


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i love all the pics! i want a horse so much!!!!


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

sit said:


> Jaders, your Spud looked like my Noodle! Right down to the star! I think your Spud might be more typey than Noodle, though. Here is a photo of Noodle to compare.
> 
> Sheilah


Sheilah, I love the name Noodle! And you are right, Noodle does look like my Spud.  Gotta love those Arabs.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Loving these photos guys, I sooo love horses and just cannot imagine a life without them, I wake up every morning at 4:30 to feed and clean and turn out my horses before work, those early morning moments set my day and I can't wait to get to them in the evening to start it all over bringing them in, I so hope to ride till the day I die, even if I have to be pushed up to them in a wheel chair, and if I can't, I still need to be able to be with them, if not to just look into their eyes and breathe in that " horse" smell that I still love.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

BlackShep, all of your horses are lovely, but Fendi? Be still my beating heart -:wub: he is GORGEOUS.

And a Qaterback baby!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

sunsets said:


> BlackShep, all of your horses are lovely, but Fendi? Be still my beating heart -:wub: he is GORGEOUS.
> 
> And a Qaterback baby!


Yeah! Exactly!
Sheilah


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

sunsets said:


> BlackShep, all of your horses are lovely, but Fendi? Be still my beating heart -:wub: he is GORGEOUS


Umm yeah!!!!! I was drooling when I saw him!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Some gorgeous gorgeous horses!!!! But !!! I have to admit my heart skipped a beat when I looked at Fire and Ice!!!! Such a lovely elegant mare! Beautiful conformation from what I can see in the photo! WOW WOW WOW

Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Great thread and gorgeous horses!

Here are our 2 boys, Roman and Diablo, both Tennessee Walking Horses.



















































And from last summer in their sun bleached brown coats.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Hanoverians are my absolute favourites! :wub: Fire & Ice is just stunning!

Friesians and Tennessee Walking Horses too!! Wow! 

We're being spoilt rotten with all the gorgeous photos


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Not on here much but popped in this morning and saw this--

Laharge, GORGEOUS. (All the horses in here are beautiful---)! I have to show my daughter. 

We just got her her first horse last Saturday night. No one but my husband and I knew, so it was quite the emotional surprise.  It's a mare, she just turned 10 and was out to pasture the last few years as a brood mare. She needs to lose about 75 pounds, but daughter is already working on that.  Her name is Clue, she's a QH.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Piper'sgrl said:


> My parents originally got her from an auction we went to about month before my 14h birthday. She was my present. A 14.3hh rosegreymare named Willow, they said she was around 2-3yr. She was just broke with about 60 days of training. I have been riding since I was 3 years old. Lessons and a lot on my own. I was thrilled to have her. (as the vet guestimated more around 2). She presented me with a ton of challenges along the almost 10 years I've had her but she has taught me so much. She is a solid girl now at around 11 yrs old, a hot arabxperchercon who stands a perfect 15'3hh. I usually just go on long hacks with her...Lots of roads that aren't too busy. She does enjoy jumping as do I but don't get to do it as much as I'd like. Anyways here she is
> 
> This was Willow back in May 2005
> To her now
> ...



WOW. Stunning! She is my "dream" coloring if I ever had one myself.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am so lucky!!!

I have to say Fendi is a super sweet guy, but he did kick me in the leg twice the other day. lol Stinker!

Conner is mine (and the pony) the rest belong to my father. I feel like I didn't show Conner in the best pic, because he is obviously the most handsome horse ever and you guys didn't notice. lol

Here's a photoshoot my friend did, if anyone is interested. This was the weekend after my mom died, so it was nice to have my friend over and get some nice pics of the horses in all their glory with the most beautiful fall colours as a backdrop. (we only had the two chestnuts at home at the time)

Conner is the big guy with the three white legs, Quinny is a dainty thing, but a really fancy mare. I am living the life! 

Marian Adoranti Photography | Stonehorse Farm

Keep all the pictures coming, I can never get tired of looking at other people's horses!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

RocketDog said:


> Not on here much but popped in this morning and saw this--
> 
> Laharge, GORGEOUS. (All the horses in here are beautiful---)! I have to show my daughter.
> 
> We just got her her first horse last Saturday night. No one but my husband and I knew, so it was quite the emotional surprise.  It's a mare, she just turned 10 and was out to pasture the last few years as a brood mare. She needs to lose about 75 pounds, but daughter is already working on that.  Her name is Clue, she's a QH.



Oh my gosh you can see the absolute joy in her face, what an awesome surprise !!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I had to share this picture of my yearling TWH Tia, she is a mischievous and super personable filly with a smart Alec personality , she has learned to force me to feed her first in the mornings by standing in her feeder, I fell for it the first time she did this thinking she would fall and hurt herself, now if I pass her stall she immediately jumps into the feeder :0


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

LARHAGE said:


> View attachment 82146
> 
> 
> I had to share this picture of my yearling TWH Tia, she is a mischievous and super personable filly with a smart Alec personality , she has learned to force me to feed her first in the mornings by standing in her feeder, I fell for it the first time she did this thinking she would fall and hurt herself, now if I pass her stall she immediately jumps into the feeder :0
> ...


:spittingcoffee: That's awesome!


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I might be the odd ball out I ride western but here are my babies 

My Foxtrotter Blaze









My Paint Stud Doc









Gotta show him off thats not a great one... He's my trick pony too :wub:


















Quarter Horse Mare Bailey











Just sold him but still love(d) him my Breeding stock paint Gelding Oscar










Last but not least, Appendix Quarter Horse Captain (on tie line with Doc)


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

RocketDog, you are the coolest mom ever!! How is your daughter getting on with her new mare?

D&L how cool, a trick pony!!

Lahague too funny! What a ham!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gorgeous all of them! 

I have always loved horses. Rode everyone elses as a kid, rented one for years, baby sat, etc. I have never had my own. I had a lesson horse that was Rocky Mountain horse, loved that horse. Small and gaited. Just right for me. One day I will have one.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

So many lovely horses  I gotta share mine 

Madlow Basia my 25yo Arab x New Forest Pony she's my "Heart Pony" :wub:









Montoya Pepita 29yo Arab x









And just for laughs Strip Poker aka Boof - Thoroughbred ex racehorse I used to own 









Tyra another Thoroughbred - had her on loan for a year, that was her first cross country lesson


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I hope it isn't too late to chime in! 
I haven't had horses for a long time (way too long!) but these were mine...I grew up riding morgans, but fell in love with QH and Paints after a few years. Of course I was the oddball at the mostly arab and morgan farm but I knew what I liked 

This guy was my heart...his name was Heza Good Investment


I got him from a horse dealer when I was 13ish and some nasty habits came up after a month or so. I was scared of him for a while, I'd only really dealt with lesson horses, but we got through it and really became a team. I could only afford to show once or twice a year, the rest of the year he was just my buddy, I'd take him out on the trails and let him run. He was bred to be a WP horse but he was no slowpoke, I think he loved our sprints as much as I did!



The only candid shot I have, I used to put my nephew up on him to jog around...


My second horse was Neo, I always wanted a solid black and I thought he was the one. Unfortunately he was really unpredictable, and I never felt like I could trust him. 95% of the time he'd be sweet and calm but then he'd absolutely lose it, and he hurt me pretty badly twice. I trained him and showed him a couple of times just to prove to myself that I could do it, but I eventually sold him. 



With my nephew, older now LOL




This was my paint filly, Magic Missy, I got her as a green broke 3 year old and trained her for WP. But I had to move overseas before I was able to show her, so I ended up selling her. A few years ago I found her for sale and tried to buy her from the owner, but then they jacked up the price on me at the last minute.







A few years ago I briefly had a rescue TB filly, Patty - she was a 2 year old and was pretty much untouched when I got her...she was still wearing a yearling halter when we pulled her from the pasture. 
The owner couldn't pay the stud fees he owed to get his foals registered so he was going to send them all to the slaughter auction. Apparently he'd done the same thing the year before. They were well bred foals too, from proven dams, some stakes winning, I was shocked anyone would be willing to do that! 
I picked Patty from the herd because I thought she had nice conformation and she seemed the least wild of the bunch!

The first night it took me 45 minutes just to get a halter on her. And then I took it right off and did it again...to the irritation of my husband who just wanted to go home! 

But she had a really good mind - she accepted new things quickly, within a week I could groom her and in 2 weeks I could pick up her feet and throw a saddle on her back.

This was when I first got her


After a month or two - she was still thin but she just shined...


And after a session or two of wearing a saddle around she was bored by it all...


I had no intentions of riding her any time soon but was trying to expose her to everything I could think of! Saddles, spray bottles, hoses...

Unfortunately she broke her leg out in the pasture a few months after I got her  

I still watch the CANTER website for OTTBs and the rescues on Facebook, but right now is not the time for another horse...but one day I will ride again!


----------

